# خصائص/ مواد / تشغيل



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

:81:
تريد ان تعرف ما هى خصائص المواد
من اى نوع
اليك الموقع التالى الرائع فى 
خصائص المواد
http://www.matweb.com/index.asp?ckck=1

:85:
وهذا موقع عن 
المواد
*(the A to Z of materials):
http://www.azom.com*

:85:
والى كل المهتمين بعمليات التشغيل موقع رائع
لعمليات التشغيل
http://www.technologystudent.com/equip1/equipex1.htm

تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------

